# European Modern Arnis Tour



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 7, 2002)

I will be doing a two week tour in Denmark and Sweden. I don't have all the information on the Swedish part of the trip yet but I will be doing 3 seminars in the Norrkoping area. The main two sponsors of the tour are:

*Claus Pedersen dankenpo@post2.tele.dk in Denmark.

Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se in Sweden.*

There will also be another tour in November. That one will run threw the United Kingdom & Sweden. More information to follow.

*Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis*

· September 16th, Copenhagen, Denmark. Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact Claus Pedersen dankenpo@post2.tele.dk

· September 17th, Koege, Denmark. Datu Hartman will be teaching Mano Y Daga Concepts. For more information contact Claus Pedersen dankenpo@post2.tele.dk

· September 18th, Otterup, Denmark. Datu Hartman will be teaching Mano Y Daga Concepts. For more information contact Thomas Rasmussen kenpo@get2net.dk

· September 19th, Aarhus, Denmark. Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact Thorbjoern Hartelius toby@arnis.dk or toby@vip.cybercity.dk

· September 20th, Aalborg, Denmark. Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact Claus Pedersen dankenpo@post2.tele.dk

· September 21th, Holstebro, Denmark. Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick Concepts. For more information contact Claus Pedersen dankenpo@post2.tele.dk

· September 22th - 29th, Norrkoping, Sweden. Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 7, 2002)

Tim,
Thanks for the dates.  I will be attempting a coup during your absense.  If I succeed, you will be banished and will have to affiliate with some other group.  I have already subverted Thor and Loki.  The die is cast.

Your friend and traitor to the cause,
Dan

PS - Have a safe and prosperous trip.
:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *Your friend and traitor to the cause*



I'd like to point out that my loyalty is _always_ for sale.

I think we all know what kind of music we'll have to play for Mr. Anderson's coronation as WMAA head--does anyone know who James Brown's agent is? Will he do a gig in Buffalo?


----------



## knifeman.dk (Sep 16, 2002)

This is the time to strike...... 
For cool cash we will offcourse be happy to torture Tim and make him dissapear somewhere in Scandinavia - and i am not thinking off swedish/danish girls, beer etc. No this is hard bargain for his life. You can just send a check on a huge amount and we will make his time as hard as possible.
BANZAIII
:asian: sincerely knifeman.dk


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 16, 2002)

Watch it you clowns! Well I make it to Denmark and they lost my bags!!!!!!!


More to follow.:apv: :jediduel: :redeme:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 18, 2002)

Well,
   I got my luggage back! I've completed 2 seminers and they went GREAT! Tonight I'll be teaching in Ottenrup and tomorrow in Aarhus. Talk to you guys later.

Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2002)

I sold the West Seneca school to a TKD group--hope that won't be an issue.


----------



## Hansson (Sep 18, 2002)

Norrköping is my home town... it's a really nice city with a lot of history! I'll bet you'll like it there...

As far as I've heard Ingmar Johansson is a really nice guy too, running the most popular martial art club in town (Kenpo Karate).

And I've been curious about Arnis... maybe one should take a trip home...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I sold the West Seneca school to a TKD group--hope that won't be an issue. *



Renegade,

I am glad you got your luggage back. Did I put the wrong Address on them for you??  


Arnisador,

You promised to sell the West Seneca school to me. I am hurt.   


I do hope the rest of your trip is well Tim. 
(* Now only to figure out how to replace Tim's Passport photo with mine :rofl: *)

Rich


----------



## knifeman.dk (Sep 20, 2002)

Just had Tim in Aarhus for a Modern Arnis seminar last night. He did great. It was fun, hard and very informative.
We discussed the idea of mugging him, or selling him as a slave to the Norwegians, but after chekking with the bank and seeing that You americans only sent 5 dollars and a waterpistol for our assasination - well...he is still around (I think). 
He has taken the train up north to Aalborg to teach our Modern Arnis group some tricks or two.
...can I buy his dogs?
 knifeman.dk


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 20, 2002)

You guys SUCK!

:bird: :apv: :stoplurk: :redeme:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2002)

It's only fitting!

The dogs would break your budget in food though.


----------



## Cyco56 (Sep 21, 2002)

Well, we had the pleasure of having Tim in Aalborg yesterday, and we all had a great time. But it seems like the guys in Aarhus didnt give him enough to eat, because Tim tried to pull my ear of to eat it, i think  
Well i have posted some pictures from the seminar on our website. www.kombatan.dk under "Billeder" 
And the ear pulling evidence is there too:erg:

:viking1:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2002)

Do you have maximum security jails there?


----------



## Zeke (Sep 22, 2002)

Yes we do but they would not keep him there ( said he was a bad influence on their dogs :rofl: ) 
But we won in the end. When I took Tim to the airport this morning, I warned him that Ingmar would put him to work as soon as he got  up there and he would not believe me . 
Well Ingmar called this afternoon and informed me that Tim did indeed have seminars this evening so.......:angel: (note to self : have to remember to send Ingmar some mo......ahem.   )
Take care
Zeke


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 24, 2002)

When I get back I'm going to kick you butts! Made it to Sweden and all is well. Be back soon.

Tim


----------



## ace (Sep 25, 2002)

Hope U are havin fun Mr.Hartman.

  But not to much we want U back to close the deal on the school.

Take care & have a safe Trip


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *When I get back I'm going to kick you butts! Made it to Sweden and all is well. Be back soon.
> 
> Tim *



Tim,
As your personal friend (and possibly your only one as well) and  as an acknowledged karate master, I'd advise you to hit them with a stick instead.  I've seen your kicking and I don't think you can generate that much power in your kick to that great an elevation to do much damage.  Keep your own council and make your own decisions but I'd hate to see it come up on this or any other forum about you tickling someone's heiny with your foot when your intention was to kick it.  Not good at all for the reputation.

Your Mentor,

Dan Anderson (formerly known as "Super Dan" prior to aging and balding but still able to keep the myth alive in wonderfully writtten books which, by the way, happen to be for sale)
:rofl:


----------



## knifeman.dk (Sep 27, 2002)

Maximum security prisons....
Claus and I tried to convince the Swedish covernment that it would be safest for everybody if they replaced all of Tims seminars to Svalbard - a small island far far far up north close to the Arctic circle. The government went happy along (off course - having had Tim in the country before), but we got trouble with Greenpeace.  
So I guess You will all have to deal with him again. Sorry   But we will try again next time You deport him to Europe.
sincerely Knifeman.dk:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> 
> *Maximum security prisons....
> Claus and I tried to convince the Swedish covernment that it would be safest for everybody if they replaced all of Tims seminars to Svalbard - a small island far far far up north close to the Arctic circle. The government went happy along (off course - having had Tim in the country before), but we got trouble with Greenpeace.
> ...



That's it! I'm charging you double from now on for your knives!
:bird:


----------



## knifeman.dk (Sep 27, 2002)

Okay then - that will be 8 dollars right?? 
sincerely knifeman.dk:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> 
> *it would be safest for everybody if they replaced all of Tims seminars to Svalbard - a small island far far far up north close to the Arctic circle. *



Stop going easy on him! Send him back to Buffalo, where it's _really_ cold!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Tim,

So how is going over there???
I hope all is well in the great white north lands of Europe.

I know all is well here, and waiting for your return.

Talk to you when you get back.

Rich
(* Makes note to call Buffalo Airport Security  *)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




I just finished my last class and I'll be on my way home in about 15 hours. You ALL have been warned!!!!!!!

:samurai: :flame: :armed: :biggun: :apv: :bird:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Stop going easy on him! Send him back to Buffalo, where it's really cold! *



Naw...you want it really cold, you just wait... someday our football team will be good and win a championship...then hell will freeze over and it'll -really- be cold.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 29, 2002)

I made it home safe. More later.

Tim

:drink2tha :cheers:


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

Welcome Back Mr. Hartman:lol:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 29, 2002)

I think the Renegade made more posts when he was away than he normally does when he is home.    

All kidding aside it looks like you had a good trip, hope you had fun.  

When is the next you will be up London way for a seminar?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2002)

Welcome Back.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2002)

Glad to hear that all is well. Did the dogs remember who you are?


----------

